# Di3soft 2021 Journal



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Starting this up to keep my self accountable, after last years renovation and everything got kinda burnt out on lawn care. The renovation area still has a few decent chunks where grass did not grow. Hopefully when I start pushing N it will fill in. Decided to get rid of the greensmaster and will continue to use my SR @1.25". Getting a fence installed sometime in the next month so I'm sure there will be some damage to the yard but oh well. First dose of prodiamine and urea will be going down first week of April, and from there just keep on pushing it.

After all the snow melted I noticed several areas that are not dormant but straight up dead so hope the KBG fills it in. On the bright side I have the greenest lawn in the neighborhood after winter.

Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Since I bought a pro plugger last year, I may grab a few plugs from good areas and get them into the bare spots to help fill it in faster.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Also for anyone reading and have any advice natural edges, even when I clean up the edges they looks nice for a couple weeks but then start crumbling and don't look good anymore. Am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

You can see the dead spots in this photo


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Tuesday went down prodiamine at 3 month, .25N per k, and threw in some FEature as well. Grass seems to be waking up but not at all uniform haha. some spots would need a mow 2-3 times a week other maybe 1 time a week.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Lawn is starting to wake up, bare spots are looking better as they start to fill in, we've had some strange weather recently, high 70's then down to freezing again. Getting a fence installed on Tuesday, we are supposed to get a decent amount of rain this coming week so I will be doing another round of urea and FEature. Once the lawn has woken up some more I will do an app of urea and PGR and FEature and the second half of the prodiamine split app.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Applied the second round of Prodiamine a few days ago.

Sprayed Tenacity/FAS on the front as im fighting some POA triv and annua.

The strange weather really threw the timing for applications off so have had some issues with crab grass.

Lawn is starting to thicken up, Still have some areas that need to be filled in. We have had almost no rain the past 2 months, this week we are supposed to get a decent amount and rising temps again. Crossing my fingers for rain, will do another tenacity application 10 days post last one.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Hey man, I'd say winter was definitely kinder to your yard than the neighbors! If it was that green in March I'm sure it's looking pretty fantastic now.

Funny I've had the opposite problem - it's been raining non-stop in PA.

Question on your prodiamine apps - what about the weather made you change the timing?


----------

